

Stanford NLP and PGM courses delayed - dman
http://deepankar.posterous.com/stanford-nlp-and-probabilistic-graphical-cour

======
hsmyers
Same thing (I think---it is not clear from the email I got) happened to the
Anatomy class I signed up for. That at least had a date (March sometime; I
forget) assigned to it. Sort of makes you wonder what is going on behind the
curtains?

~~~
newhouseb
Based on some hiring e-mails I've seen it sounds like Daphne Koller and
friends are trying to spin this off into a commercial venture (at least the
means to offer such courses online). So it sounds like either a) they've
gotten so much interest they're having trouble scaling (hard to believe) or b)
they're held up trying to sort out ownership and terms of a partnership with
Stanford.

------
tiptup
Got the same email for ML and Model Thinking. You just got to wonder what's
causing the hold up - lawyers, Stanford, system?

------
mark_l_watson
Useful post, thanks. I am also signed up for those two classes and was
expecting them to start on Manday. That said, free is free, so I can be
patient :-)

------
wisty
I suspect there's been an executive brain freeze, while they assess the impact
of Apple's iTunes U or iText or whatever. Guys, it's a 1.0 Apple product. It
won't make a difference until 2.0 next year, or 3.0 the year after. Apple's
like Microsoft - they take 3 attempts to get anything right, but they limit
the scope of 1.0 rather than making it suck.

------
shoanm
New commencement date appears to be in Feb.
<https://twitter.com/#!/nlp_class/status/160538512947548161>

------
gammarator
I didn't get this email for PGM, even though I'm enrolled. Strange...

------
brown9-2
"Cryptography" and "Design and Analysis of Algorithms" also. Wonder if the
cause is higher than expected demand and a need to ramp up the service.

------
snegu
The HCI course website says it's starting on January 30, and I haven't gotten
any emails to contradict that.

------
Rickasaurus
I'm happy to wait and have a better course for sure!

------
pheaduch
I got the emails for Model Thinking and Tech Entrep.

